

SunTimes/DarkTimes - CrazedGeek
http://suntimesdarktimes.tumblr.com/

======
sp332
What it's all about:
[http://suntimesdarktimes.tumblr.com/post/54124558043/quick-n...](http://suntimesdarktimes.tumblr.com/post/54124558043/quick-
note) _this isn’t about saying “oh, look how much the reporters suck. " This
is about reporters and photographers both being necessary parts of a
newsroom._

